# Is there any way to change your username on FA?



## Mediteral_Hart (Jan 17, 2018)

Topic.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 17, 2018)

I've asked about this before, and unfortunately it's not possible at the moment.

@jayhusky said this about it:
"With regards to the mainsite, not at the current time. There are potential plans to open a system which would allow this in the future, but no time frame has been specified as yet.

As for the forums, while it is possible, the staff have removed this ability so they can keep a better track of user history (E.g. if a specific user is known for being disruptive, they can easily track them by that username, and not have to worry about the username being changed and the user being forgotten/hidden)"


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 17, 2018)

As above. If your account is fairly new, it's best just to start over with the name that you really wanted.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'm not looking forward to having to rewatch the hundred artists I follow but it looks to be my only option


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 17, 2018)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not looking forward to having to rewatch the hundred artists I follow but it looks to be my only option


If I'm not mistaken, your Forum account is separate and independent of your FurAffinity main site account. You shouldn't have to unfollow all your artists, just to change your Forum username.


----------



## Crimson Striker (Jan 17, 2018)

I wanted to change my main account name and Belatucadros above said you cant change your forum name anymore.


----------

